# Uber app automatically kicks u off the system after being idle for 10+ min.



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Ok so today and recently I have been sitting in a parking lot waiting for pings and uber has it so that if u are idle for more than ten minutes it kicks u off of the app and u have to go back online. Why did uber add this to their app, it is so annoying. Why doesn't uber get more riders so I dont have to be sitting idle?


----------



## Claw Dogs (Jul 7, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> Ok so today and recently I have been sitting in a parking lot waiting for pings and uber has it so that if u are idle for more than ten minutes it kicks u off of the app and u have to go back online. Why did uber add this to their app, it is so annoying. Why doesn't uber get more riders so I dont have to be sitting idle?


Hi. If you're using android, try the Tool For Uber Partner. It prevents you from being kicked off Uber while doing anything else on your phone.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

To clarify I have the uber app up and running, I'm not using my phone for anything else. I have literally sat there and watched the uber app, go offline, while having the app on the forefront. So Idk if anyone else has had this issue or not. But that's why I thought I would bring it up here.


----------



## bluedogz (Sep 12, 2015)

Never happened to me while standing still... BUT here in Balto it's very unusual to go ten minutes without a ping.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Wow, it's just so hard to click that Go Online button, especially while parked! 

When I'm parked and waiting for pings, I check the Uber app every few minutes to make sure I'm still online. If I don't get a ping after sitting in one spot for 10 minutes, I usually go somewhere else, or take a real break out of the car with the app offline (like a meal or something).


----------



## X-Cabbie (Oct 27, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> Wow, it's just so hard to click that Go Online button, especially while parked!


Wow, all we have to do is spend all of our time staring at the app and repeatedly clicking a button!



> When I'm parked and waiting for pings, I check the Uber app every few minutes to make sure I'm still online.


What a waste of time. When I'm parked and waiting for pings, I expect the Uber app to notify me when I have a request while I'm doing something more useful or entertaining.



> If I don't get a ping after sitting in one spot for 10 minutes, I usually go somewhere else


Sometimes business is slow in some cities. Moving won't necessarily help.



> or take a real break out of the car with the app offline (like a meal or something).


Pro tip: you don't get business when you're offline.


----------



## SDlyftanduber (Oct 6, 2015)

So after a week of getting logged off, tonight I noticed that the warning message has returned. 

No longer getting booted when doing something else on the phone.


----------



## krazydrive (Nov 18, 2014)

It's not a bad thing if it kicks you offline. That probably means it's gonna be a slow night.


----------

